# Hi from barefoot traveller!



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow. That is very cool! Welcome to our humble forum. I hope you stick around, as it sounds like you'd have a lot of very interesting stories to share. Do you have any pictures of your horse/cart set up? We love pictures here.


----------



## Katy and Kaylee (Jan 5, 2013)

I will post some in the next days, it's a promise! 

Stories, oh yes, we have some of those!

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum you will find that people here are very helpful so sit down and ask away it could not hurt


----------



## Katy and Kaylee (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you very much everybody! I am sure that as soon as we start working on this new gig I will be full of silly questions to ask!
As promised some days ago, I posted a few pics from our trip (they are among the pics of Kaylee, in my "barn"), including a typical one-night camp, Kaylee's Sieltec harness, boots, and the double Swiss-army cart (from First WW), which is made up of two connected identical carts, which can be split and pulled separately over difficult or steep passages. It's not an elegant vehicle, but it proved wonderfully practical on the road. 
Hope that satisfies your curiosity a bit


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello and welcome, I have two haffies and mine is barefoot too (but we certainly don't clock up your miles!!!:lol. I would love to see some photos


----------



## Katy and Kaylee (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi there! I posted some pics in my "Barn", since I am not very practical of posting pics in threads yet! 

Yep, barefoot worked fine with us. 
Our experience on the road was that you can easily do 150 km on asphalt, over, say, a week, and the feet will be ok. After that I needed to put on boots, cause the edge was getting somewhat flatter than I liked.
But we met a guy on the road who had travelled 1000 km in a year, with pauses in between, with two heavy draft-horses, both barefoot, and never used boots. Their feet were absolutely superlative.


----------

